# Problems with sound in Uber app



## Crashmeister (Aug 29, 2015)

New driver here.

I have an iPhone 5s and I am having all kinds of issues getting the sound to work through the car system (2016 Mazda CX5).

I plug the phone in using a USB cable so it can charge while I am driving. 
If I select the audio source as USB-1 the music plays, but no sound from the User app, even if I pause the music.
If I select the audio source as Bluetooth, I get sound for the nav to the client, but when I select Nav for the destination there is no sound. I've tried Uber nav and Google nav - same issues.
If the client calls before pickup, I cannot get the phone to work through the car system.

If I am not using Uber, Music, phone etc. all work fine.

Can anyone help me resolve these issues ?

Thanks,
Craig.


----------



## Brent Brotine (Mar 17, 2015)

Ditto, Craig. I haver an iPhone 6Plus, and I'm not getting the chime alert any more when a job comes in. Accidentally accepted a job today I didn't want while playing with the phone to see if the sound was all the way up. Running the latest Uber update to my knowledge, and phone is running latest iOS 8.4.1. No cables plugged into phone. Can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

That's your problem right there. If you connect your iPhone to your car's USB socket, the Uber app will not sound.


----------



## Brent Brotine (Mar 17, 2015)

Elelegido, nothing is plugged in. I was trying to use the phone without any connections whatsoever. Should I have turned off Bluetooth? -- I did forget to do that.
>>Brent


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Brent Brotine said:


> Elelegido, nothing is plugged in. I was trying to use the phone without any connections whatsoever. Should I have turned off Bluetooth? -- I did forget to do that.
> >>Brent


Sorry, I was replying to the OP.

The only thing I can think of is to make sure that the phone ringer volume is not muted.


----------



## Brent Brotine (Mar 17, 2015)

OK, thanks -- I'll keep trying. And glad to hear that 86-ing the USB connection should solve OP's problem; I won't make that mistake.


----------



## clwilla (Sep 1, 2015)

I've noticed that sometimes other apps will take control of the sound output.

I've never had problems getting pings when playing music, for instance, but I cannot receive turn-by-turn navigation instructions if the music is playing.


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

elelegido said:


> That's your problem right there. If you connect your iPhone to your car's USB socket, the Uber app will not sound.


Are there any ways around this (settings)? I have the same issue (no ping sounds) when my car is running. Thanks


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Gretzky said:


> Are there any ways around this (settings)? I have the same issue (no ping sounds) when my car is running. Thanks


Yes, don't plug your phone into your car's USB.

Buy a cigarette lighter socket charger to charge your phone and connect audio via Bluetooth or aux cable.


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Yes, don't plug your phone into your car's USB.
> 
> Buy a cigarette lighter socket charger to charge your phone and connect audio via Bluetooth or aux cable.


Beauty! Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

clwilla said:


> I've noticed that sometimes other apps will take control of the sound output.
> 
> I've never had problems getting pings when playing music, for instance, but I cannot receive turn-by-turn navigation instructions if the music is playing.


Thats because music app takes priority over Nav app. Its iOS coding.


----------



## KVzippy (Oct 4, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Yes, don't plug your phone into your car's USB.
> 
> Buy a cigarette lighter socket charger to charge your phone and connect audio via Bluetooth or aux cable.


I am confused. I use a cigarette lighter to charge my phone - not a usb port. I don't use the uber music. Still, I do not get a ping and cannot get sound on turn by turn navigation. Have tried resetting the phone and uninstalled and reinstalled the driver app. Very frustrating. Anything else to do?


----------

